# Im a CNC Wood God



## nigjoe (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey all been programming/desiging/operating CNC routers for over 20 years now. If I can help out with any questions just let me know. Been there done that, but always seem to learn something new every day.

Anyone hate Biesse 5axis routers as much as me? Service sucks too:big_boss:
Cheers all


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased to have you join us.


----------



## WmTmpkins (Oct 7, 2010)

Just curious as to why... they seem like the latest and greatest machines...

Anyone hate Biesse 5axis routers as much as me? Service sucks too:big_boss:
Cheers all[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey Joe, welcome to the Router Forums community  Great to see another CNC expert on the community!


----------



## WmTmpkins (Oct 7, 2010)

Joe any way you can contact me ?


----------



## snodder (Feb 18, 2011)

hey good to hear your a god i jus posted a thread dere lookin for help on were to begin looking up on cnc machines startin a new job in a month where i hav to use a biesse rover and have no experience any help would be great


----------

